# A daft game...up for it?



## jalapino (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok...so I am thinking of a simple game here....I will start with a word or letter then you continue it, so the aim is to see how long we can keep this thread going!....but you can only use ONE word or letter for each post! this could be rather entertaining if you use your imagination! 

Or this could go down like a sack of BLEEP!!! 

1....2....3.....go!!!

My


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 15, 2014)

Eye

We have a problem. Messages must contain a minimum of 10 characters.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL Ally!!! 

Has


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2014)

How about making it another 5 word epic? I'm sure Donald will help bring things together 

My eye has seen the


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 15, 2014)

blues and greens of all


----------



## jalapino (Aug 15, 2014)

I think this could get very interesting indeed!!!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 15, 2014)

Said the old woman sarcastically


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 15, 2014)

jalapino said:


> I think this could get very interesting indeed!!!



Ahem. FIVE WORDS ANT! See?


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 15, 2014)

As she drank her whiskey


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 15, 2014)

she thought about nasal hair


----------



## jalapino (Aug 15, 2014)

Then she eat her K.F.C

Better Ally?


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 15, 2014)

KFC and whisky are nice


----------



## jalapino (Aug 15, 2014)

Especially with tea and ice


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 15, 2014)

Then scoffed a chocolate biscuit


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 15, 2014)

And a large tub of


----------



## jalapino (Aug 15, 2014)

Vanilla and chocolate and some


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mustard flavoured with more whisky


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 15, 2014)

She tested her blood glucose


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 15, 2014)

And it was sky high


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 16, 2014)

But she still had more


----------



## jalapino (Aug 16, 2014)

and more and more and


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 16, 2014)

and more sugar cookies until


----------



## AJLang (Aug 16, 2014)

She had them with icecream


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 16, 2014)

Right then Rupert phoned her


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 16, 2014)

Because she stole his scarf


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 16, 2014)

And his favourite ice cream


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 16, 2014)

and he was justifiably annoyed


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've lost my keys too


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 16, 2014)

She'd pinched them as well


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 16, 2014)

And she wanted his trousers


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 16, 2014)

She is a naughty girl


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well that's just plain madness


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 17, 2014)

But mad is just great


----------



## gail1 (Aug 17, 2014)

like pink toes and gray


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 17, 2014)

kittens with very sharp little


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 17, 2014)

claws that tore through their ......


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 17, 2014)

sweetie stash and absolutely wrecked


----------



## gail1 (Aug 17, 2014)

the dolly mixtures  worm flavored


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2014)

made her gag and sick!!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 17, 2014)

and curse Harry Potter for


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 17, 2014)

Putting spells on her wig


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2014)

and making her flipping sick


----------



## gail1 (Aug 17, 2014)

as she swollered cockroach and


----------



## jalapino (Aug 17, 2014)

A bloomin rat and sand


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 17, 2014)

castle with a flag flying


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 17, 2014)

she felt very full indeed.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 17, 2014)

And then slept and snorred


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 18, 2014)

Dreaming of bathing in whiskey  zzzzz


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 18, 2014)

Scottish or Irish, I wonder...


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 18, 2014)

Irish with an E, Yeuch!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 18, 2014)

When they awoke they decided...


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 18, 2014)

to go on a trip.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 18, 2014)

A trip down route 64


----------



## Pinktoes (Aug 19, 2014)

on a flying broom stick


----------



## gail1 (Aug 19, 2014)

which fell to bits as


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 19, 2014)

They plummeted down and down


----------



## gail1 (Aug 19, 2014)

the twigs changed into feathers


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 19, 2014)

and they floated gently away


----------



## jalapino (Aug 19, 2014)

but to there surprise they


----------



## Bloden (Aug 19, 2014)

...found themselves in the middle


----------



## jalapino (Aug 19, 2014)

of a graveyard to there


----------



## Bloden (Aug 20, 2014)

...left, or was it right?


----------



## gail1 (Aug 20, 2014)

its the left honest gov


----------



## Bloden (Aug 20, 2014)

...said a friendly local who...


----------



## Annette (Aug 20, 2014)

...then sped off towards the...


----------



## gail1 (Aug 20, 2014)

howling big black dog who


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 20, 2014)

.... gave birth to 3 kittens


----------



## gail1 (Aug 20, 2014)

a surprise to the vet


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 20, 2014)

and to the dog who


----------



## Bloden (Aug 20, 2014)

...ate one of them with...


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fruit crumble and strawberry mousse


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 20, 2014)

fruit crumble and strawberry mousse


----------



## gail1 (Aug 21, 2014)

tasted of snot and blackberries


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 21, 2014)

so the dog left it


----------



## Bloden (Aug 21, 2014)

...and turned into a beautiful...


----------



## jalapino (Aug 21, 2014)

jalapino chilli and then found....................


----------



## gail1 (Aug 22, 2014)

he was  hot to handle


----------



## Maryanne29 (Aug 22, 2014)

but a tasty snack for


----------



## gail1 (Aug 23, 2014)

the vampire at number eight


----------

